# 50/50 vs 70/30



## Acidkill (28/5/20)

Hello guys
Hope you can advise me on something. I have just bought concentrates for a recipe for a peanut butter milkshake juice. Only after I ordered the concentrates I saw the vg/pg ratio is 50/50. I don't think I have vaped much at this ratio, is it ok to change it to 70/30, or should I stick to the original recipe. I'm worried it becomes too runny with the higher VG as well as less of a throat hit. Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (28/5/20)

50/50 will be very thin and super runny and will work great in most pods and twisp. If you add more VG it will be thicker and not more runny as you mentioned.

If you vape 50/50 in a normal RTA it should work but might have issues with flooding when vaping due to the liquid being too thin.

Personally i havent experienced less or more throat hit at different levels of PG when using no nicotine, The nic always provides my throat hit although i know they say PG gives some throat hit.

You can mix any recipe at any PG/VG, just change it on the calculator and the percentages of the flavors should stay the same.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Random264 (28/5/20)

VG is thicker than PG, so if you add more VG to the current mix, it will become thicker than it currently is. PG is what helps with the throat hit, so a 50/50 juice will give you slightly more throat hit than a 70/30. 

As for the 50/50 ratio, that's pretty much all I use for my juices. I noticed that for me, 50/50 provides slightly better flavour as PG is a good flavour carrier. 

I also mtl slot and 50/50 really helps with wicking on mtl devices. I've ran 50/50 in subohm as well and haven't noticed any flooding or leaking issues. 

I think you should mix a small batch of 50/50 and give it a try, if you feel it doesn't work for you, then up the VG.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (28/5/20)

make 10ml of each and see which you prefer

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (28/5/20)

vicTor said:


> make 10ml of each and see which you prefer



Second that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Acidkill (28/5/20)

Thanks for the advice guys

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

StompieZA said:


> Personally i havent experienced less or more throat hit at different levels of PG when using no nicotine, The nic always provides my throat hit although i know they say PG gives some throat hit.


This is super helpful! It answers the thought I had in another thread about quitting nic and would using more PG simulate that nic throat hit.


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

Random264 said:


> VG is thicker than PG, so if you add more VG to the current mix, it will become thicker than it currently is. PG is what helps with the throat hit, so a 50/50 juice will give you slightly more throat hit than a 70/30.
> 
> As for the 50/50 ratio, that's pretty much all I use for my juices. I noticed that for me, 50/50 provides slightly better flavour as PG is a good flavour carrier.
> 
> ...


This is gold. Thank you for the info. It confirms all the research I did before I started vaping and will help when Im mixing.


----------

